# What Avatar style bender would you be?



## hibou-wu (Jun 30, 2016)

I think i'd definitely be an air bender! I can be pretty goofy and playful, as well as spiritual, and roaming around and traveling seems pretty awesome! Also I'd get my own flying bison???? Like this would be the ideal scenario where do I sign up haha

What about you guys? Any fancy benders like lava bending or metal bending? And what kinda stuff would you wanna use your bending for?


----------



## ThatOneDutchDude (Jul 4, 2016)

Air. I could bend out of thin air and with a that kite thing I could friggin' FLY. And Air Bending isn't as lethal as for instance Fire and Earth, and doesn't need a source like Water.


----------



## Falox (Jul 8, 2016)

Probably would be a Firebender, considering I'm a ginger, I thought why not?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 8, 2016)

Nothing because they doesn't exist


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 8, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Nothing because they doesn't exist


Savage


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 13, 2016)

Probably Water bender. Feels the most likely.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 13, 2016)

I would like to be a spoon bender, cause telekinesis is pretty cool and stuff.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 14, 2016)

Airbender, because no matter how much people try to restrict/restrain me i always get out, and fight that much harder to do so. while i'm far from a pacifist, i'm not as fluidly adaptive as waterbenders, stubborn as earthbenders, nor aggressive as firebenders. Most of what I do is for fun, because i enjoy it, or feel like doing it for whatever reason.In a fight I consistently avoid attacks to wear my opponents energy down until they give up, or I can defeat them with minimal effort, and i do happen to have a rather large stamina reserve much like airbenders.


----------



## Storok (Jul 14, 2016)

... I get the bitches wet ...
So I am a water bender already...
Okay lets be serious...
I would most likely be a fire bender because fire is so uncontrollable and is one of the things people see as an immediate threat and I love to make people fear me MUHAHAUAHA... 
Well that derailed a bit
But in the end it would be fire


----------

